# Best Food for Sensitive Stomach



## csqrd (May 29, 2009)

I have a 2 yr old bassett/springer spaniel mix (50lbs) that lately (over last 3 weeks) has vomited his food up about twice a week. He eats well when he does eat. We have fed him Ol'Roy Wal-Mart brand since he was born and not had any trouble until now. I have two other small dogs (12-16 lbs) that have eaten Ol'Roy for all of their 6 years and had no trouble.

I am looking for a food geared more toward those with sensitive tummies, but not something that is very expensive. I know that this may be an oxymoron, but it is my reality. So, my questions are this:

1. Has anyone had a good experience with a Lamb & Rice mix for this type of problem?

2. What about Purina One Sensitive Systems?

The Purina One is about as big a stretch as my budget can take. Any help with this is appreciated. I would love to be able to afford the better foods that pet stores carry, but we don't have one nearby.

Thanks!


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

Ol' Roy has a few ingredients that could be contributing to tummy problems. The biggest one is meat and bone meal, which means that the animal used to have a pulse; we know not the genus or species. Dogs need to stay on the same protein source when having tummy issues. look for a food with meat as a first ingredient and it names what animal it is.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

I've had luck with California Natural Lamb&Rice, but most regular stores don't have it. I found it at a feed store. It has maybe ten ingredients total, and runs about $40 for a 30# bag. I'm not sure how much Purina One is though, so I don't know if that's comparable. Another one that you could try is Nature's Recipe. It's supposed to be a low allergen food as well.


----------



## jencam (May 28, 2009)

csqrd said:


> I have a 2 yr old bassett/springer spaniel mix (50lbs) that lately (over last 3 weeks) has vomited his food up about twice a week. He eats well when he does eat. We have fed him Ol'Roy Wal-Mart brand since he was born and not had any trouble until now. I have two other small dogs (12-16 lbs) that have eaten Ol'Roy for all of their 6 years and had no trouble.
> 
> I am looking for a food geared more toward those with sensitive tummies, but not something that is very expensive. I know that this may be an oxymoron, but it is my reality. So, my questions are this:
> 
> ...



Ole Roy is just about the worst 'food' on the planet. Any decent food you buy is going to probably solve the stomach issues.

If Purina One or Iams is the most you can afford, your pup will be alright. I would just get the regular and then try a specialty type for digestion only if that doesn't work.

I've been fine for 38 years eating like crap, but I'm not anymore and will not be if I don't change my diet.

It's the same for dogs - they can seem fine for years but a crap food is going to catch up to them. 

Do you have access to Costco?

The Kirkland food is very cheap and actually surprisingly decent! 

Better than P1, I'd say, and almost half the price. I looked online and it said $17-$24 per 40# bag.

I used to pay $17 for only 20# of P1.

And your wallet (in vet bills). And your heart (losing early!)


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

there's a quote from the skinny b*tch diet (human vegan book) that goes
read labels
trust no one 
get skinny

and a similar rule applies when picking out a dog food. 
Read labels
trust no one
get healthy


----------

